# Using my LS to split wood



## Mallard5Farmhouse (Mar 17, 2018)

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice! Very nice set up there!


----------



## Mallard5Farmhouse (Mar 17, 2018)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Nice! Very nice set up there!


Thank you! I'm really happy with this splitter so far 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Your bones and muscles will be thanking you in now time...nice.


----------



## Mallard5Farmhouse (Mar 17, 2018)

Thomas said:


> Your bones and muscles will be thanking you in now time...nice.


No doubt! Game changer for me haha

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

